# Chalk Mines - Norfolk - May 2014



## steve2109 (May 8, 2014)

Following my sabbatical from exploring I began to think of something I would like to do which I have so far not done and realised that underground was not ticked off yet. Seeing some older reports on here about Chalk Mines in and around Norwich I got in touch with paulytwotanks to see what was around, shortly after that I was on my way to deepest Norfolkshire with my daughter Ashleigh to meet up with Paul and his son Darren.

Once met up and introductions done we entered the mine for my first underground explore. I was surprised at how warm it was down there and how much space there was,I had envisaged crawling and scrambling around but it was more of a stroll. The Mine was used as a shelter in WW2 and there was still some left over items to showthis including Bunkbeds and latrines..

A big Thanks to Paulytwotanks for guiding me around and I hope to do moreunderground stuff in the future..

A brief history mining in and around Norwich and then onto the photos, I was using 2 wireless flashes to light the mine up (wish I had taken 3 !!)

"Norwich was mined for chalk and flints from the Middle Ages until the beginning of
WWII but some of the chalk mines are much older, the earliest are believed to date
from the 12th century. The oldest mines are located closest to the centre of Norwich
and more mines were dug further out as the city grew. The chalk was used for liming
in agriculture and in building mortar. The flints that can be seen embedded in
layers in the chalk were used to build the city's walls and some of Norwich's finest
buildings such as the Guildhall. The last chalk mine to close was at Harford Hills,
to the south of Norwich. There are no detailed maps of all the mines located within
the city boundary but it is known that the great majority were privately owned and
dug between the 12th and 18th centuries, at times when record keeping was not
thought necessary. The only existing records date from later times when the Council
documented the locations where collapses have occurred that were deemed to be due to
mine workings. (Much of this information was taken from the County Council's
website.)"


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2014)

That looks good - I heard most of these were sealed/filled in now, so I'd like to see this myself before it's also gone!


----------



## tumble112 (May 8, 2014)

I had no idea there were mines under Norwich. I'm learning a lot on here. Thanks.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2014)

I want to go down this one.its now a building site.went down the other big one in Norwich a few weeks ago.tumble1'there are loads in Norwich.its where the bus fell down in the 80's..cheers for sharing these great photos.


----------



## The Wombat (May 8, 2014)

Excellent snaps Steve
My kinda place


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 8, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


> That looks good - I heard most of these were sealed/filled in now, so I'd like to see this myself before it's also gone!



Best not to leave it too long - the entrance is indeed located on a building site and the homes are fast being completed. I fully expect the entrance to be sealed once the work is complete on 'health and safety' grounds for the new inhabitants! Although this mine, being close to the city centre has it's fair share of stupid graphitti, it is worthy of explore not least because of the WW2 artefacts that remain. 

It was good to meet Steve and Ashleigh. I'm glad the trip was worth it. Your photo's have come out really well, thanks in no small part for the care you took in setting the shots up. Well done!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 9, 2014)

How long do you think it has left? Are we talking days or months?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 9, 2014)

Norfolk really is full of delights!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 9, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


> How long do you think it has left? Are we talking days or months?



Probably still a few months, no window frames or internal fixings have been fitted into the properties yet. I think you'd definately be safe within the next month. PM myself or Steve for more info on the place if you wish to


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2014)

Cracking photos Steve it looked like a great trip.


----------



## Oobermann (May 10, 2014)

Good photos & good location.

Myself and a few others checked out the chalk mines at Harford Hills a few weeks ago. This looks more promising.


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2014)

Loving this, not the sort of thing you'd expect to see in Norwich!


----------

